# 49 Phantom seat....got a picture anyone?



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2012)

I need to replace my 49 Phantom seat.
All I have is a pan and obviously it needs to be redone. Not an expense I'm prepared for at the moment,  so....

Does anyone have a good reference picture of what was the correct seat for the bike?
Or can you tell me if the seat pictured is correct for the bike.

Here is what mine looks like now. It does have the metal tabs on the sides of the pan. I think I asked about costs of replacing the seat leather at the recent show and somehow with all the excitement I forgot what people told me. What would it costs to repair the pan I have and who is the one to do it?














JD


----------



## mruiz (Oct 12, 2012)

John
 That is why I wright things down. I herd of a Guy in Hopewell that redoes seat's for resonable price, I am trying to locate this Element. I am trying to redone the Wasp seat myself, I located some burlap material, but Walmart does not have the right material for the cover.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Mitch.
Chris had mentioned he has a guy too.
But, what I would like to see is a picture of what the seat is supposed to look like.

Anyone have a pic of the correct seat for a LaSalle Badged 49 Phantom????


----------



## Rambler (Oct 13, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Does anyone have a good reference picture of what was the correct seat for the bike?
> Or can you tell me if the seat pictured is correct for the bike.




In the photo you are holding the correct seat for a Phantom. That is exactly what correct seat looks like.

I have a price list from 2004 that lists the cost of recovering a Phantom seat is $150 from The SaddleShop 4312 Three Mile Rd. Traverse City, MI 49686 Phone 231-946-0942 email saddles@traverse.com I have seen some of there work and it looks very professional.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 13, 2012)

*Saddle*

Here's a picture of a nice Original.
49-51 Phantom saddles did not have rivets.

This saddle came with my Complete Original 1950 Black Phantom.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 14, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Here's a picture of a nice Original.
> 49-51 Phantom saddles did not have rivets.
> 
> This saddle came with my Complete Original 1950 Black Phantom.
> ...




Well that's good news that I have the correct pan....wow $150 to recover (thanks Rambler for the lead). No wonder these Phantoms bring such high reserve.
lets see
$225 for the bike missing the following:
Tank....another who knows what that will cost me $$$
replacement fenders at $180
rear rack and tailight $100
lets see that's $505 so far

No wonder I haven't been able to afford the Schwinns....lol

Oh well, I'm in it to my ears now. I think I'll wait to find a good replacement seat in fair condition at a fair price....hmmmm what have I gotten into here.
Shhhhh her comes the wife....shhhh


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd have Bob Usaszji do the seat. "Bobcycles," he's in SoCal

and he does the best work.


----------



## snickle (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah don't forget... that's replacement fender cost "without" the light and cover. It's easy to get a good $700 into these things once you obtain them.


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Oct 17, 2012)

*1950 seat*



hzqw2l said:


> Here's a picture of a nice Original.
> 49-51 Phantom saddles did not have rivets.
> 
> This saddle came with my Complete Original 1950 Black Phantom.
> ...




You are correct for 1950 and above. I think the saddle for a 1949 Phantom was a B1 Messinger.


----------



## bike (Oct 17, 2012)

*current contact for chuck*



Rambler said:


> In the photo you are holding the correct seat for a Phantom. That is exactly what correct seat looks like.
> 
> I have a price list from 2004 that lists the cost of recovering a Phantom seat is $150 from The SaddleShop 4312 Three Mile Rd. Traverse City, MI 49686 Phone 231-946-0942 email saddles@traverse.com I have seen some of there work and it looks very professional.




http://www.saddlerestoration.com/ he is gettnig older and not doing as much bicycle stuff cause the motorcycle guys pay a lot more. Never been dissatisfied with a seat from him- worth the freight for your beloved show bike..


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 17, 2012)

Russ Wiggins said:


> You are correct for 1950 and above. I think the saddle for a 1949 Phantom was a B1 Messinger.





Yeah, another unsolved and hard to prove mystery.  

I've seen the chicago supply company advance Ad with the B1 Mesinger.

The pan he has is correct.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Thanks*



Larmo63 said:


> I'd have Bob Usaszji do the seat. "Bobcycles," he's in SoCal
> 
> and he does the best work.




Thanks again for the lead...and thanks Dave for the heads up as well.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 18, 2012)

Also Bob (bobcycles) is a member here...go to the member list and send him an email...


----------

